# icone finder



## gregetcoco (26 Mai 2006)

j'aimerai savoir si il existe un moyen de changer l'icone du finder manullement. en fait j'ai voulu changer l'icone avec candybar il apparait dans candybar mais il ne s'applique jamais comprends pas ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## bidibout (26 Mai 2006)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai savoir si il existe un moyen de changer l'icone du finder manullement. en fait j'ai voulu changer l'icone avec candybar il apparait dans candybar mais il ne s'applique jamais comprends pas ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Quand tu l'appliques avec candybar, un petit redémarrage et hop c'est bon, l'inconveniens c'est que généralement dès que tu modifie une icone celle du finder reviens à celle d'origine mais pas besoins de la remettre un autre redemarrage et re-hop.


----------



## gregetcoco (26 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu l'appliques avec candybar, un petit redémarrage et hop c'est bon, l'inconveniens c'est que généralement dès que tu modifie une icone celle du finder reviens à celle d'origine mais pas besoins de la remettre un autre redemarrage et re-hop.




j'avais déja fais lusieurs redemarage mais rien non plus

j'ai réinstaller candybar et là miracle tout remarche


merci quand meme a plus


----------



## ice (26 Mai 2006)

Sinon pour changer l'icône du Finder manuellement il faut faire la manip' suivante:

Ordinateur/Disque Dur/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices ensuite clique droit sur "Dock" et "Afficher le contenu du paquet"" après avoir fait ça il faut cliquer sur le le dossier Contents/Resources, rechercher l'image du Finder au format .png et la remplacer par celle voulut&#8230; Voilà j'espère avoir été clair. Cette alternative me semble la meilleure pour ceux qui ne possèdent pas CandyBar.


----------



## Wolfmac (28 Mai 2006)

j'avais le même soucis mon icone de finder ne voulait changer d'apparence avec candybar,
j'ai essayé la version manuel eet là surprise mon icone modifié se trouvais déjà dans le paquet DOCK mais j'avais toujours l'icone d'origine affiché dans le dock
et bien en fait c'était l'appli transparent dock qui parasiter candybar j'ai donc remis mon dock par défaut avec transparent dock et la je peux voir mon icone de finder modifié


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour changer l'icône du Finder manuellement il faut faire la manip' suivante:
> 
> Ordinateur/Disque Dur/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices ensuite clique droit sur "Dock" et "Afficher le contenu du paquet"" après avoir fait ça il faut cliquer sur le le dossier Contents/Resources, rechercher l'image du Finder au format .png et la remplacer par celle voulut Voilà j'espère avoir été clair. Cette alternative me semble la meilleure pour ceux qui ne possèdent pas CandyBar.



  J'ai bien trouvé Finder.png, je l'ai glissé sur le Bureau, où il s'est copié, et non déplacé : j'ai fait machine arrière, je me méfie des manips dans Système...

  Alors, comment remplace-t-on Finder.png ? On le met à la corbeille, et on rentre la nouvelle icône dans Resources ? 
  Quel doit être la forme du nom de la nouvelle icône (finder.png ?, bidule.png?, bidule.format quelconque?) ?
   Peut-on rentrer autre chose que du .png (tiff, format exécutable Unix, jpeg,...) ? 
   Un autre conseil  au débutant que je suis ?   

  Merci d'avance.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Vaudrait mieux qu'il ait le m&#234;me nom, le m&#234;me format Et les m&#234;mes autorisations


----------



## ice (17 Août 2006)

Comme l'a dit Supermoquette, Il faut mettre le m&#234;me nom et la m&#234;me extension. C'est-&#224;-dire "Finder" pour le nom et ".png" pour l'extension voil&#224; 


Ps: Il faut bien &#233;videmment supprimer le "Finder.png" d'origine. Si tu le souhaite tu peux le copier quelque part sur ton DD si un jour tu veux remettre celui d'origine


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'a dit Supermoquette, Il faut mettre le même nom et la même extension. C'est-à-dire "Finder" pour le nom et ".png" pour l'extension voilà
> 
> 
> Ps: Il faut bien évidemment supprimer le "Finder.png" d'origine. Si tu le souhaite tu peux le copier quelque part sur ton DD si un jour tu veux remettre celui d'origine




J'ai tout fait comme indiqué, après m'être authentifié pour mettre à la corbeille par Ctrl-click et importer par gliser-déposer (là, j'ai eu la trouille : j'avais juste lu le message "Impossible de modifier  Système", sans avoir repéré la touche "Authentifier" !!!   ),  et en ayant sauvegardé le finder.png d'origine (sous un autre nom),  et ça n'a pas fonctionné : l'icône du Finder est restée celle d'Apple, même après un redémarrage.   
Mon iBookG4 à Finder 10.4.6 remis à jour est-il envoûté ???  


P.S. : "finder.png"  s'écrit entièrement en minuscules dans mon iBook.


----------



## ice (17 Août 2006)

FrançoisMacG a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout fait comme indiqué, après m'être authentifié pour mettre à la corbeille par Ctrl-click et importer par gliser-déposer (là, j'ai eu la trouille : j'avais juste lu le message "Impossible de modifier  Système", sans avoir repéré la touche "Authentifier" !!!   ),  et en ayant sauvegardé le finder.png d'origine (sous un autre nom),  et ça n'a pas fonctionné : l'icône du Finder est restée celle d'Apple, même après un redémarrage.
> Mon iBookG4 à Finder 10.4.6 remis à jour est-il envoûté ???
> 
> 
> P.S. : "finder.png"  s'écrit entièrement en minuscules dans mon iBook.


Le "finder.png" d'origine se trouve toujours dans le dossier "dock"?
Pour le nouveau "finder.png": est-ce que c'est juste le nom que tu as chang&#233; pour mettre ".png" ou est-ce que tu es pass&#233; par aper&#231;u pour changer le format en .png?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Le "finder.png" d'origine se trouve toujours dans le dossier "dock"?
> Pour le nouveau "finder.png": est-ce que c'est juste le nom que tu as changé pour mettre ".png" ou est-ce que tu es passé par aperçu pour changer le format en .png?



Le "finder.png" d'origine a été sauvegardé sous un autre nom (changement de nom avant la sortie de la Corbeille), et l'a été dans un dossier de mon compte d'administrateur, donc hors de HD.
Le nouveau "finder.png" a été fabriqué (format 128x128, type .png Goldberg) par Goldberg, puis reconverti en .png Apple (fichier à l'image d'Aperçu et non plus de Goldberg) par Aperçu pour avoir le bon type.  

Je parlais d'envoûtement...  :hein: :sleep:


----------



## Wolfmac (17 Août 2006)

tu n'aurais pas un th&#232;me d'install&#233; avec shapshifter ? chez moi des fois &#231;a parasite les modifs  de candybar pour l'icone du finder


----------



## ice (17 Août 2006)

FrançoisMacG a dit:
			
		

> Le "finder.png" d'origine a été sauvegardé sous un autre nom (changement de nom avant la sortie de la Corbeille), et l'a été dans un dossier de mon compte d'administrateur, donc hors de HD.
> Le nouveau "finder.png" a été fabriqué (format 128x128, type .png Goldberg) par Goldberg, puis reconverti en .png Apple (fichier à l'image d'Aperçu et non plus de Goldberg) par Aperçu pour avoir le bon type.
> 
> Je parlais d'envoûtement...  :hein: :sleep:



Voilà chez moi comment cela se présente

Voir la pièce jointe 11568


Et tout fonctionne. J'ai essayé deux fois la mannip' au cas où


----------



## chounim (18 Août 2006)

avec un beau wall de WOA... clap clap  j'ai l'm&#234;me huhu!

J'ai fait la manip, et pareil, juste a remplacer le fichier, relancer le dock je crois...et hop, c'est bon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> avec un beau wall de WOA... clap clap  j'ai l'même huhu!
> 
> J'ai fait la manip, et pareil, juste a remplacer le fichier, relancer le dock je crois...et hop, c'est bon.




Waouh quel honneur d'avoir mon wall sur vos Macs :rose: 
Merci les amis  
ps: J'ai changé de pseudo Chounim


----------



## ice (18 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> Waouh quel honneur d'avoir mon wall sur vos Macs :rose:
> Merci les amis
> ps: J'ai changé de pseudo Chounim


Oh tiens &#231;a tumb bien 
Merci &#224; toi de les avoir cr&#233;er pour que nous puissions en profiter 

PS: bon on s'&#233;gare un peu du sujet l&#224;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> tu n'aurais pas un thème d'installé avec shapshifter ? chez moi des fois ça parasite les modifs  de candybar pour l'icone du finder



Je n'ai ni shapshifter, ni candybar : je fais la manip à la main...  :rateau: 

Et j'ai obéi ce midi à Supermoquette : j'ai changé les autorisations de mon nouveau "finder.png" pour "Propriétaire = Système en lecture et écriture" (avec Moi-Groupe wheel-Autres en lecture seulement),  chose que j'avais oubliée hier    et ça ne marche toujours pas !!!   :rose: 

Chounim parlait de "remplacer le fichier, relancer le dock" : comment on relance le dock ?    Moi, j'ai fait un redémarrage après avoir interverti les deux fichiers...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

Moniteur d'activit&#233; -> Dock -> Forcer &#224; quitter

Ton png a la bonne taille ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moniteur d'activité -> Dock -> Forcer à quitter
> 
> Ton png a la bonne taille ?




C'est quoi ta première ligne ?

Mon .png devrait être tout bon : relis aussi les messages avant le n°12 (quatre ou cinq messages avant le tien de cet après-midi).


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

Moniteur d'activit&#233; est un utilitaire d'osx, dans Utilitaires, qui te permet de quitter le dock, plut&#244;t que de red&#233;marrer.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour changer l'icône du Finder manuellement il faut faire la manip' suivante:
> 
> Ordinateur/Disque Dur/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices ensuite clique droit sur "Dock" et "Afficher le contenu du paquet"" après avoir fait ça il faut cliquer sur le le dossier Contents/Resources, rechercher l'image du Finder au format .png et la remplacer par celle voulut Voilà j'espère avoir été clair. Cette alternative me semble la meilleure pour ceux qui ne possèdent pas CandyBar.



J'ai donc remplacé le fichier originel "finder.png" par un autre au format .png (d'Aperçu) en format 128x128 et aux autorisations identiques (Système = propriétaire, seul en Lecture-Ecriture ; Vous-Groupe whell-Autres = lecture seule),  et j'ai redémarré : ça n'a pas affiché la nouvelle icône ...* jusqu'à ce que je fasse un coup d'Automation d'Onyx* !!!      

Merci à vous tous, et à Onyx !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2006)

Les anciens et fidèles du Forum se demandent peut-être pourquoi Onyx a été efficace pour désenvoûter mon petit Mac ?
   Sachez que j'ai suivi la manuvre indiquée par Ice trois fois : la première, j'ai mis un "finder.png" en format png Goldberg ; la seconde, j'ai oublié de corriger les autorisations ;
ce n'est qu'à la troisième tentative que j'ai tout fait comme il fallait. Et là, Apple a bloqué mon succès : j'avais laissé trop de traces dans Système. Onyx a effacé les traces de mes errements...   
    Avis aux prochains téméraires ! Apple vous protège maintenant : ce sont les anciens qui ont essuyé les plâtres !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Août 2006)

Finalement, j'ai été obligé de faire à nouveau une Automation d'Onyx pour mettre une autre icône fabriquée pile poil sans erreur du premier coup : c'est, pour moi, la seule façon d'afficher la nouvelle icône du Finder, même en ayant parfaitement suivi la procédure manuelle avec une nouvelle icône de qualité parfaite...
Là, je ne donnerai pas d'explication foireuse.


----------

